
Show HN: Bedug, a programming game for 3 year olds - jonstaab
https://bedug.herokuapp.com/
======
jonstaab
Hey there, I'm the guy that wrote this — I just wanted to point out that the
really neat thing about this (in my opinion) is that you can gather around a
single screen (located at "/canvas"), and control the bugs from phones/tablets
(using "/control"). This is a much easier interface for three-year-olds to use
than a mouse, and adds some interactivity that kids will hopefully enjoy.

I made this for my own three year old, and so far he seems fairly
underwhelmed, but we'll see where it goes.

